# Overclocking-new to it



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok i decided to overclock my new computer. I have no idea what i am doing. I need to know things i can change to make it work.

SPECS:

Intel C2D E8400 3.0GHZ-raise to at least 3.5GHZ?
Crucial 2gb ddr2 800mhz ram
ASUS P5k-e Motherboard
OCZ gamexstream 700W powersupply
160GB HD SEAGATE


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I basically have the same setup, altho I have 1066 ram which gives me a bit of headroom in that department

The section where you will have to make changes is under the *advanced* tab then select *"Jumper Free Configuration"
*
You will Have to set *Ai Overclocking* to Manual


Your *CPU Ratio Control* is set to auto change it to 9
Your CPU's multiplier is locked between 6 to 9
You use this to multiply your *FSB Frequency* ( stock is set to 333 X 9= 3GHz )
So basically you want to raise the *FSB Frequency* from 333 to say 400 to achieve a 3.6GHz ( 400X9 )

Change your *PCI-E frequency* to 100 from auto ( no higher )

You can try and over clock your ram as well but you may have to relax the settings to 5-5-5-15 to start with and try and tighten then up once you know you are stable.
This is done by changing the *DRAM Timing Control* to manual, once in manual you will get a heap of opions, it is basically the first 4

You change (*CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS* )
CAS#
RAS# to CAS# Delay
RAS# Precharge
RAS# Activate to Precharge

I run my 1066 at 930 at the moment in a 1 to 1 raito
Manually set the *DRAM Voltage* from auto to what your ram is rated at EG: 2.1V

The *DRAM Frequency* will allow you to select what frequency you want to run your ram at, if you tab to that and hit enter you will get the option to change it from auto, you should see DDR2-800,889,1066. I would try 889MHZ, your system will set the appropriate divider to run at that frequency

everything else should be left in auto

Don't forget to save your bios changes when you exit

I am far from an overclocking Guru but i have my E8400 @ 4.185GHZ and it has been very stable. 
I have not had to raise any voltages at all and you should not have to either to achieve 3.6GHz

One important thing to check though is your CPU temps. If you are using a stock cooler you may run into strife. If you find that your temps go too high, lower the FSB Frequency down, you may be able to drop down to 3.4GHZ ( 425X8 ) or (377X9) and keep them under control.


----------

